# western field bruin



## farmer50 (Dec 19, 2009)

Has anyone any info on a western field bruin its was sold by montgomery ward. I am going to buy a recurve to give it a try, but I don't want to spend a lot on one , until I am sure I'm going to stick with it, I,m not getting any younger and not sure how long I could continue to draw one. Thanks


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

Western Field was a Ward's brand for a wide array of sporting goods they sold.

They sold shotguns, rifles, bow, etc, and used several companies to produce the items under the Western Field name. Shotguns alone were produced by several different gun manufacturers, as were the rifles, as were the bows. 

Assuming that there was never actually a "Western Field" bow manufacturer, and I do not recall ever hearing of one, the bow was probably built for Ward by any one of many bow manufacturers and you may never know which one made the "Bruin," but likely made by a quality bow manufacturer.

*As important is the quality, and primary, is whether the bow is correct for you regarding draw-weight of the bow and your draw-length vs. bow length. A good deal on price might just end up not being a good deal in fit.*

What are the specs (draw-weight @28" and bow length)?


----------



## farmer50 (Dec 19, 2009)

Its 58"' 45lb, looks like a very nice bow I'm 6 ft with a 29" draw on a compound.


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

farmer:

Even with a compound background; unless you have shot a recurve beyond just experimenting with one, I am afraid that a 58" @45 is going to initially overbow you.


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

farmer:

If the bow is in the condition the seller says it is, and it does looks decent in the pics, go for this one.

Shakespeare

Shakepeare bows were fairly decent bows; originally made by "Root" and Root kept making the bows for Shakespeare after Shakespear epurchased the company.

That 64" @40 bow should be a nice puller for you, and has a nice grip configuration. It will also fit the bill for hunting.

Although it might be worth a bit more, I would probably stop at $75 - $80.


----------



## farmer50 (Dec 19, 2009)

I really like that shakespeare but I'm a lefty, and its hard to find left hand bows at 40lbs, and when I do they go for a hefty price. Thanks


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

Sorry farmer...missed the "lefty" thing.


----------

